# AEW Fight Forever Game Update



## shadow_spinner (Dec 6, 2019)

Minigames were an AEW idea that they insisted on.
The idea of community creations was pushed early into development, but AEW refused. They changed their minds later but by then features would have to be cut to make it happen. Unsure if this feature will make into the game.
Heavy resources were put into the Story Mode with multiple talents doing voiceover such as John Silver, Orange Cassidy and MJF (who wrote a promo for the game).
At one point there were story mode materials that were set to be prepared for The Bunny, Ricky Starks and Keith Lee, but there was some backtracking on that. Unsure where it stands now.
In addition to FTR, Evil Uno, Jake Hager, Private Party, The Acclaimed and Santana & Ortiz are also not part of the initial release of the game.
FTR is currently planned to be released later as DLC.
Kenny Omega is expected to present the game at Tokyo Game Show.
Full article on Fightful Select


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

All sounds about right for a new game

except the pushback on community creations - bad call that

but they can bring it later


----------



## shadow_spinner (Dec 6, 2019)

didn't they say that they wanted this game to have a long life, which is why they're doing a bunch of DLC?

how do they expect a wrestling game in 2022 to last long without community creations??


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

shadow_spinner said:


> didn't they say that they wanted this game to have a long life, which is why they're doing a bunch of DLC?
> 
> how do they expect a wrestling game in 2022 to last long without community creations??


Community Creations would definitely help the longevity. If the story mode is really good then they could have a Here Comes the Pain type replayability. Especially if they added more stories as DLC every few months. Maybe have those stories match up with feuds that happened at PPV within the past 6 months.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

shadow_spinner said:


> The idea of community creations was pushed early into development, but AEW refused. They changed their minds later but by then features would have to be cut to make it happen. Unsure if this feature will make into the game.


*Why would you refuse to include one of the most popular features of current WWE games? WWE 2k22 is a major success and most of the top guys in your roster are in the most downloaded category. Why would you not sit for 2 seconds and think that people would do the same in reverse for WWE wrestlers? *


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Trashitty doing voiceover work is the funniest thing I have read this week.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

Forget community creations.

Heck, get rid of the wrestling part of the game too.

Just have AEW bowling and home run derby and the main feature being CM Punk Press Conference Meltdown.

Use the audio from the All Out Scrum and just have Punk record every name on the roster so you can select who he is ‘shooting’ on. Today it’s Hangman and the Elite. Tomorrow play it as Punk eviscerating the Dark Order. Wednesday, Jericho. Thursday, Christian and Jurassic Express. Etc.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

C'mon.. Evil Uno is the AEW games host... Can't leave him out of this. 

I just wish they release a playable demo like old times, if the game isnt releasing this year.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Jamie Hayter's big booty better be in Fight Forever!


----------



## JeSeGaN (Jun 5, 2018)

Instead of all this secondary stuff, they should work on their game not looking like it could run on the PS2.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

JeSeGaN said:


> Instead of all this secondary stuff, they should work on their game not looking like it could run on the PS2.


It just better not have fart noise reversals like the TNA had!


----------



## squarebox (Nov 6, 2015)

shadow_spinner said:


> FTR is currently planned to be released later as DLC.


Here's to all the brainless fools in that other thread who seriously bought that they wouldn't even be in the game.


----------



## [The_Game] (Aug 13, 2007)

I did preorder it from Amazon recently, the main thing for me is I hope the story mode is good. I’m not really a fan of the way Wwe 2k22 have done story mode with a lot of little mini storylines to select whenever, as opposed to a career mode that follows a certain path for a superstar.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567588973920264192
Same question could be asked of this


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

Wonder if AEW has sent a memo to Yuke’s saying ‘maybe hold off on Omega and the Bucks for a bit here … and how much would it cost to add Ace Steel with a biting finisher?’


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

[The_Game] said:


> I did preorder it from Amazon recently, the main thing for me is I hope the story mode is good. I’m not really a fan of the way Wwe 2k22 have done story mode with a lot of little mini storylines to select whenever, as opposed to a career mode that follows a certain path for a superstar.


I just hope the story mode is just a optional thing and theres nothing locked away in it FORCING you to play it, that was terrible in TNA's game!


----------



## SiON (May 28, 2014)

Saintpat said:


> Wonder if AEW has sent a memo to Yuke’s saying ‘maybe hold off on Omega and the Bucks for a bit here … and how much would it cost to add Ace Steel with a biting finisher?’


Ace Steele finisher "Symphony of Chairs"

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

SiON said:


> Ace Steele finisher "Symphony of Chairs"
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


Theme song from Jaws.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Saintpat said:


> Theme song from Jaws.


Gunther used that theme as a intro 😂


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

This game is going to be a disappointment. Yukes hasn’t anything great since the PS2 days.


----------



## dsnotgood (Jun 28, 2011)

Honestly going with a small team like yukes was a mistake. Aew should have contacted activistision and ea and have them compete on a contract. They would have the resources to do this fairly quick and aew would be in control of it .
this yikes game legit looks like a ps2 or mobile game. hell the WWe mobile game looks better than this trash .


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)

At the game show that'd be hilarious if Omega sat there beating up Punk in the game all day.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

I hope they’re updating the game with a Legal Counsel mode instead of a GM mode.


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

dsnotgood said:


> Honestly going with a small team like yukes was a mistake. Aew should have contacted activistision and ea and have them compete on a contract. They would have the resources to do this fairly quick and aew would be in control of it .
> this yikes game legit looks like a ps2 or mobile game. hell the WWe mobile game looks better than this trash .


holy shit you really aren't very bright they said from the beginning it was going to be arcade style


----------



## dsnotgood (Jun 28, 2011)

MrMeeseeks said:


> holy shit you really aren't very bright they said from the beginning it was going to be arcade style


You call that 90s style”arcade style” |? Talk about not very bright….

arcade style is like those old school fun arcade games. not thie n64 trash they are showing. Game is fuckign garbage with 30 year mechanics.






this is a FUN arcade game.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

dsnotgood said:


> You call that 90s style”arcade style” |? Talk about not very bright….
> 
> arcade style is like those old school fun arcade games. not thie n64 trash they are showing. Game is fuckign garbage with 30 year mechanics.
> 
> ...


Not much of a gamer anymore, but curious:

1) Why would a wrestling company that’s ‘all about the demo’ want to make a ‘90s arcade style game. Wouldn’t that seem very outdated by their target viewing audience? Wouldn’t young people rather have something cutting edge?

2) Is there a big market for new games that are ‘90s arcade style? Are there other super popular sports-based games in this style doing well on the current market? Or other genres for that matter?


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

dsnotgood said:


> You call that 90s style”arcade style” |? Talk about not very bright….
> 
> arcade style is like those old school fun arcade games. not thie n64 trash they are showing. Game is fuckign garbage with 30 year mechanics.
> 
> ...


no point in arguing with a smooth brain like you


----------



## dsnotgood (Jun 28, 2011)

Saintpat said:


> Not much of a gamer anymore, but curious:
> 
> 1) Why would a wrestling company that’s ‘all about the demo’ want to make a ‘90s arcade style game. Wouldn’t that seem very outdated by their target viewing audience? Wouldn’t young people rather have something cutting edge?
> 
> 2) Is there a big market for new games that are ‘90s arcade style? Are there other super popular sports-based games in this style doing well on the current market? Or other genres for that matter?


1. Aew literally prides itself on being “old school” and going back to the ‘old days”. A game like this would have been fresh nowadays and fit right into their image.

2. Yes actually there is. There was a new ninja turtles side scroller sequel out recently and many other older type games that have been very popular. Huge underserved market


----------



## dsnotgood (Jun 28, 2011)

MrMeeseeks said:


> no point in arguing with a smooth brain like you


Yes you are.

imagine thinking this SHIT FROM THE N64 (almost 30 years old btw) DAYS SHOULD BE brought back in 2022..

Yukes sucks, this type of game sucks and this aew game will suck. as I said…aew should have contracted a LARGER MODERN studio like Activiisin and had them go to town on this with the ideas elite and Kenny had. This shit is embarrassing


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

dsnotgood said:


> 1. Aew literally prides itself on being “old school” and going back to the ‘old days”. A game like this would have been fresh nowadays and fit right into their image.
> 
> 2. Yes actually there is. There was a new ninja turtles side scroller sequel out recently and many other older type games that have been very popular. Huge underserved market


Thanks for the reply and info. Like I said, I haven’t really done gaming in years so I don’t have any feel for what is popular or not and what the market is like these days.


----------



## HoneyBee (5 mo ago)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1569612114293305344


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

From the Tokyo Game show:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1570664801344581633

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1570683399437955079

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1570694209073721344

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1570686384851267584

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1570685486162911232


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

3venflow said:


> From the Tokyo Game show:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1570664801344581633
> ...


I like how Kenny Omega took the stupid gts but then had Adam Cole and Big Show bury Punk with their finishers 😂


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Rosa moving out of the way from Katana was really good. Animation seems very smooth. 

Was hoping for a release date at TGS.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

zkorejo said:


> Rosa moving out of the way from Katana was really good. Animation seems very smooth.
> 
> Was hoping for a release date at TGS.


Yay! No fart noise! That was really annoying when that TNA game did that with the reversals!


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

3venflow said:


> From the Tokyo Game show:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1570664801344581633
> ...


Big show having weight detection is a nice surprise. That has always been a big gripe for me with wrestling games. I should have to struggle to life someone.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Fight Forever is a convenient name for an AEW game as we have learned in the past month.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Prized Fighter said:


> Big show having weight detection is a nice surprise. That has always been a big gripe for me with wrestling games. I should have to struggle to life someone.


Darn, and I just couldn’t wait to see Riho bodyslam Big Show. 😟


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Yay! No fart noise! That was really annoying when that TNA game did that with the reversals!


Lol I don't remember fart noises. I did play tna game. Maybe I didn't notice it.


----------



## Crazy_Mo_Fo (Oct 2, 2004)

Looks like a ColecoVision game.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Crazy_Mo_Fo said:


> Looks like a ColecoVision game.


it look like dis bro?

4 realz bro?


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

Really underwhelming. The animations don't flow well and some of the likeness of wrestlers feel like I made them in CAW. 

I suck at making CAWs.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Games going to be so much fun !!!!!


----------



## Crazy_Mo_Fo (Oct 2, 2004)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> it look like dis bro?
> 
> 4 realz bro?
> 
> View attachment 133656


Nah just making fun of people saying it looks a PS2 game.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

Crazy_Mo_Fo said:


> Nah just making fun of people saying it looks a PS2 game.





LifeInCattleClass said:


> it look like dis bro?
> 
> 4 realz bro?
> 
> View attachment 133656


This actually looks like real footage from CM Punk’s UCF matches. Only longer and more competitive.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1571211204403642370

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1571241655830810629


----------



## DetroitsFinest61 (7 mo ago)

dsnotgood said:


> Yes you are.
> 
> imagine thinking this SHIT FROM THE N64 (almost 30 years old btw) DAYS SHOULD BE brought back in 2022..
> 
> Yukes sucks, this type of game sucks and this aew game will suck. as I said…aew should have contracted a LARGER MODERN studio like Activiisin and had them go to town on this with the ideas elite and Kenny had. This shit is embarrassing


I dont usually agree with your posts but I agree with you on this. The game is going to suck. This is coming from a huge NoMercy and WCW vs NWO fan. No Mercy is arguably the best wrestling game ever.the story mode was the best part. today I’d prefer better graphics. It needs to be simaler to wwe gaming. why these idiots decided not to add community creations and a GM type of mode is beyond retarded. Just like the TNA game this game is going to flop.which is really disappointing because i was excited for this game.now not so much.


----------



## Stadhart (Jan 25, 2009)

I will buy it tbh - it won't be a No Mercy but I will pick it up on launch day. I keep meaning to download that Firestorm Wrestling (think that is what it is called) But I've been finishing off Danganronpa V3 recently again - brilliant game right up until that garbage twist at the end that trashes the whole series

Anyway I am looking forward to it


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

Stadhart said:


> I will buy it tbh - it won't be a No Mercy but I will pick it up on launch day. I keep meaning to download that* Firestorm Wrestling* (think that is what it is called) But I've been finishing off Danganronpa V3 recently again - brilliant game right up until that garbage twist at the end that trashes the whole series
> 
> Anyway I am looking forward to it


It's called Flamecom Grappling Universe. Really good but a tough learning curve.


----------



## dsnotgood (Jun 28, 2011)

DetroitsFinest61 said:


> I dont usually agree with your posts but I agree with you on this. The game is going to suck. This is coming from a huge NoMercy and WCW vs NWO fan. No Mercy is arguably the best wrestling game ever.the story mode was the best part. today I’d prefer better graphics. It needs to be simaler to wwe gaming. why these idiots decided not to add community creations and a GM type of mode is beyond retarded. Just like the TNA game this game is going to flop.which is really disappointing because i was excited for this game.now not so much.


Maybe you are often wrong hence why you don’t often agree with my posts. But it’s okay…admitting you are wrong is the first step to recovers. Lol.

but ya not pushing community features is Such a stupid take to have and shows they don’t know what they are doing. Also having yukes do this also shows they don’t understand and are hoping to revive some n64 nonsense. They should have kept it simple. Imagine a WWe the arcade game type feel. that would have been simple, fun and cool AND EASY and quick to make. This shit is terrible.

as I said..yukes is bad dev for this. Should have contacted Activiision, or even EA and had them make a game based on aew requests.


----------



## ECW Nostalgia (Sep 8, 2020)

Wait.... NO ACCLAIMED?

If I cant play as Bowens and press down,up,square to be scissored by Daddy Ass............ then there is obviously no point in buying this game.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1589694460484808704
_All Elite Wrestling and THQ Nordic are looking to make a big splash with the upcoming release of *AEW Fight Forever* by launching on Xbox Game Pass.

All Elite Wrestling’s first console game had its first big reveal to the video game world back in August by publisher THQ Nordic. Fight Forever went on to win the Best Sports/Racing Game Award at this year’s Gamescom, but there has been little to no information on the game since.

There is good news for the game on the horizon, however, as numerous sources have informed me that when AEW Fight Forever is released, it will be part of the Xbox Game Pass on day one. This will give All Elite Wrestling’s first video game a massive boost in accessibility right out of the gate.

By launching on Xbox Game Pass, AEW Fight Forever will be available to over 25 million subscribers on Microsoft’s subscription service. This will be the first licensed wrestling game that has ever been made available on Xbox Game Pass. It’s currently unknown at this time as to when THQ Nordic or All Elite Wrestling will make the official announcement, as we still haven’t gotten an official release date for the game.

AEW Fight Forever is being developed by Yuke’s and is currently scheduled to be released on Xbox Series X/S, Xbox One, Playstation 5, Playstation 4, Nintendo Switch, and PC._


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Nice that's great for Game Pass subscribers


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Shrewd business move…


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Man this game still looks like shit. Also, I think people are misunderstanding the concept of comparing it to the n64 games. The point of it being like that was simply to have similar easy fun controls and move flow. This when it comes to visual aspect has no comparison. Those games then looked way more realistic than this does today. I have no idea how the controls are in this game but this looks way more arcade. N64 games were pretty legit and not arcade ish.a

likely ill have gamepass so ill for sure check it out.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Was getting anyway, but as an Xbox owner it being on GamePass is nice. I'm sure a few friends will check it now. Any Xbox folk

TheeGreatTay


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Just announce a release date ffs.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Games shaping up nicely I'm literally going to buy a console just to play this game lol. I'm liking everything I'm super hyped first time since I bought the the last ps2 wrestling game I enjoyed lol.


----------



## Shaz Cena (9 mo ago)

I can’t wait to see the reviews it gets. I don’t expect any better. Lol


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

Considering it's Yukes I'm not expecting a huge departure to what we saw on the WWE games before the next mob took over.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

The financials of this will be interesting. I am not familiar with the individual details on how much Microsoft pays for titles to be on Game Pass. I know it can be lucrative and may even cover all the development costs. It does mean that the game will be in front of a shit ton of gamers from day one.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Prized Fighter said:


> The financials of this will be interesting. I am not familiar with the individual details on how much Microsoft pays for titles to be on Game Pass. I know it can be lucrative and may even cover all the development costs. It does mean that the game will be in front of a shit ton of gamers from day one.


They'll receive a one-time payment from Microsoft, that's for sure. Cooking Simulator got $600,000 to be on Game Pass. According to a story on Gamespot earlier this year, they've handed out $2.5bn in payments, working out at around $830,000 per game. Obviously some are way higher and lower than that, depending on the title as they vary from AAA to tiny indie games.

With Xbox Game Pass having 25m+ subscribers, this could get AEW some new eyes if the game is half decent.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

Hopefully they bang it on PS Plus Extra then too


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Still no release date though.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

Prized Fighter said:


> The financials of this will be interesting. I am not familiar with the individual details on how much Microsoft pays for titles to be on Game Pass. I know it can be lucrative and may even cover all the development costs. It does mean that the game will be in front of a shit ton of gamers from day one.


Well, Microsoft bought the Cooking Simulator game for about $600,000 to put it on Game Pass. I doubt that has any bearing on what AEW Fight Forever will lease for, but its not a well established product like WWE 2K would be, so I can't imagine they'd spend a bunch without a proven track record. It'll be nice to see if the game is any better than the tv product, which won't take much effort to accomplish.


----------



## HoneyBee (5 mo ago)

BLISSED & LYNCHED said:


> Well, Microsoft bought the Cooking Simulator game for about $600,000 to put it on Game Pass. I doubt that has any bearing on what AEW Fight Forever will lease for, but its not a well established product like WWE 2K would be, so I can't imagine they'd spend a bunch without a proven track record. It'll be nice to see if the game is any better than the tv product, which won't take much effort to accomplish.


Your post was very well written until the last sentence. You just couldn't help it lol.

Microsoft may have gauged levels of interest in the game through early pre-order numbers. If this has seen good numbers then the game's asking price immediately goes up.

Remember, the initial Dynamite deal with TNT was on an ad-split. As soon as TNT saw the over-performing numbers they saw AEW as a cash cow so signed them up to a much better deal.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

3venflow said:


> They'll receive a one-time payment from Microsoft, that's for sure. Cooking Simulator got $600,000 to be on Game Pass. According to a story on Gamespot earlier this year, they've handed out $2.5bn in payments, working out at around $830,000 per game. Obviously some are way higher and lower than that, depending on the title as they vary from AAA to tiny indie games.
> 
> With Xbox Game Pass having 25m+ subscribers, this could get AEW some new eyes if the game is half decent.


I wonder though Cooking Simulator is only a game but Fight Forever also represents a wrestling company trying to grow their audience. It's plausible that Microsoft could get a better deal for Fight Forever


----------



## Top bins (Jul 8, 2019)

I'll download the game.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

So 25 million people get access to the base game, and then a few months later they get access to Larry as paid DLC?

Genius!


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

When they say coming to Xbox Game Pass, is this specifically just the console version or will it be on the PC version as well?


----------



## NathanMayberry (Oct 11, 2019)

3venflow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1589694460484808704
> _All Elite Wrestling and THQ Nordic are looking to make a big splash with the upcoming release of *AEW Fight Forever* by launching on Xbox Game Pass.
> 
> All Elite Wrestling’s first console game had its first big reveal to the video game world back in August by publisher THQ Nordic. Fight Forever went on to win the Best Sports/Racing Game Award at this year’s Gamescom, but there has been little to no information on the game since.
> ...


Well I’ll be playing this game after all. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## imscotthALLIN (Feb 18, 2015)

The only thing Tony has done right in the wrestling business was start off with tonnes of money. Besides that there’s nothing upstairs. How hard is it to make a video game? Jesus, this is taking longer to make than Dr. Dre’s next album after The Chronic 2001.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

imscotthALLIN said:


> The only thing Tony has done right in the wrestling business was start off with tonnes of money. Besides that there’s nothing upstairs. How hard is it to make a video game? Jesus, this is taking longer to make than Dr. Dre’s next album after The Chronic 2001.


Amazingly, it's not actually Tony Khan developing the game personally.

Incredible, right?


----------



## AthleticGirth (Jul 25, 2020)

Game Pass is the hottest deal in gaming so a shrewd move by AEW to get the game on the GP platform. The WWE games dominate the video game market so AEW essentially offering the base game for 'free' makes sense in attracting that initial big audience. 

GP is doing good business in South East Asia on PC, so if a user base can be built there that could open up possibilities of some Forbidden Door DLC.

It's an exciting development, and it saves me a few quid which is always a good thing.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

imscotthALLIN said:


> The only thing Tony has done right in the wrestling business was start off with tonnes of money. Besides that there’s nothing upstairs. How hard is it to make a video game? Jesus, this is taking longer to make than Dr. Dre’s next album after The Chronic 2001.


it takes a long time to make a video game if you want it to be good and not a buggy mess


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1590073080717905921

Well that sucks free is much better than paid


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Geeee said:


> it takes a long time to make a video game if you want it to be good and not a buggy mess


This, 2k20 was made in 3 months by the new studio and look what an unplayable mess that was.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Well, that's the end of that.


----------



## Shaz Cena (9 mo ago)

RapShepard said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1590073080717905921
> 
> Well that sucks free is much better than paid


This was hilarious. Everyone was getting so excited only to see this. haha


----------



## dsnotgood (Jun 28, 2011)

Game looks ass. It’s a Redbox rental at most . Graphics look like straight from 1999 and gameplay to boot. 

They should have contracted it out to EA and then have thier team make the game to aew specs instead of this small group of jabronies at yukes. 

2/10 based on what I’ve seen.

A WINNING formula would have been to copy WWe arcade from back in the day format as not many games have been like that. . Quick and easy game with 2 or 3 modes and make it free to play with dlc characters for $. Would have taken EA about 1 year to do with their immense resources and they could handle the servers and micro transactions.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

imscotthALLIN said:


> The only thing Tony has done right in the wrestling business was start off with tonnes of money. Besides that there’s nothing upstairs. How hard is it to make a video game? Jesus, this is taking longer to make than Dr. Dre’s next album after The Chronic 2001.


It's extremely difficult to make a video game, hence why even AAA studios have buggy messes that don't work on release.


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

This vidya game sounds incredibly shit 😆😆😆


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

imscotthALLIN said:


> The only thing Tony has done right in the wrestling business was start off with tonnes of money. Besides that there’s nothing upstairs. How hard is it to make a video game? Jesus, this is taking longer to make than Dr. Dre’s next album after The Chronic 2001.


Building a game from scratch doesn’t sound easy though, does it? They handicapped themselves by insisting it be reminiscent of No Mercy on n64. So much time has passed since that game came out back in 2000, IIRC. I really fall to see the relevance in modelling Fight Forever after a game that is over twenty years old. 

The 2K games seemed closer to n64 games than they did the arcadey wrestling games. 2K had fairly simple controls, IIRC. If moves needed a Contra Code to perform then I can take the L and admit defeat. I always assumed it was the tinkering with the features was the problem with 2K, not the engine itself, no? I didn’t like the submission mini game they added in the last one I played either. 

Personally I hated how they altered the Rumble entrances in the game I played. The only two 2K games I played and owned were the years just before the Shield and the Wyatt Family debuted. One had Punk on the cover…I also remember the first one being a disappointment because Bryan had his team He’ll No midcard rating. The delay between the time it was created and then later sold is always bound to miss character development and an increase or decrease in the credibility of someone like Bryan in these games. The same discrepancy will appear frequently when AEW debuts a game with storylines and characters based on AEW from over six months ago. All sports games suffer from that dilemma. I doubt AEW/Yukes will be doing realtime adjustments to wrestlers and their gimmicks though.

It would be GREAT if they DID…but they definitely WON’T.


----------



## SparrowPrime (Jan 3, 2012)

Any update on the cover and Punk?


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

This video game is a joke. 3 years in the making and still no sign. The roster changes so quickly it goes out of date by the week. This is what happens if you put a guy in charge who's only qualification is he plays a lot of video games. Ffs what an amateur approach to business. From the sounds of it Kenny has been holding things up and rubbing the game makers up the wrong the way. Don't hold out much if any hope for this.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

thisissting said:


> This video game is a joke. 3 years in the making and still no sign. The roster changes so quickly it goes out of date by the week. This is what happens if you put a guy in charge who's only qualification is he plays a lot of video games. Ffs what an amateur approach to business. From the sounds of it Kenny has been holding things up and rubbing the game makers up the wrong the way. Don't hold out much if any hope for this.


3 years is relatively short on how long it takes to make a video game from scratch, especially with a smaller team as Yukes has.


----------



## neolunar (Apr 19, 2012)

They're not doing it from scratch tho'. Some if not majority of animations shown thus far are also used in WWE games.


----------



## CivilMan61 (3 mo ago)

I wonder how accurate the roster will be.


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

thisissting said:


> This video game is a joke. 3 years in the making and still no sign. The roster changes so quickly it goes out of date by the week. This is what happens if you put a guy in charge who's only qualification is he plays a lot of video games. Ffs what an amateur approach to business. From the sounds of it Kenny has been holding things up and rubbing the game makers up the wrong the way. Don't hold out much if any hope for this.


ah yes im sure some neckbeard on a wrestling forum knows better about developing a video game


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

MrMeeseeks said:


> ah yes im sure some neckbeard on a wrestling forum knows better about developing a video game


Iv a degree in IT and computer programming and worked in IT 25 years so actually I'm, way more qualified than Kenny Olivier is who is just a nerdy gamer lol.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

thisissting said:


> Iv a degree in IT and computer programming and worked in IT 25 years so actually I'm, way more qualified than Kenny Olivier is who is just a nerdy gamer lol.


Then you should know game development of a new IP from ground up should take way longer than 3 years in modern gaming era.


----------



## Shaz Cena (9 mo ago)

I am down to wait another 10 years for this game. I hope its PS7 material.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

zkorejo said:


> Then you should know game development of a new IP from ground up should take way longer than 3 years in modern gaming era.


That's bull shit my friend has a cousin who's dad works at Nintendo and they made Mario in a weekend from scratch with just a couple of cases of Coors. So he's right making games isn't that hard.


----------



## HoneyBee (5 mo ago)

RapShepard said:


> That's bull shit my friend has a cousin who's dad works at Nintendo and they made Mario in a weekend from scratch with just a couple of cases of Coors. So he's right making games isn't that hard.


Oh, the old I know someone who knows someone lol.

Even if true, the original Mario games could probably be programmed by a primary school child nowadays. Game development in modern day is much more complex and time consuming.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> That's bull shit my friend has a cousin who's dad works at Nintendo and they made Mario in a weekend from scratch with just a couple of cases of Coors. So he's right making games isn't that hard.


Damn I should start drinking beer then I guess.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

The game should have a random feature that makes wrestlers unavailable for months at a time, they just disappear after you play them a few times. It would give it that real AEW feel as if Tony Khan was running your game.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Saintpat said:


> The game should have a random feature that makes wrestlers unavailable for months at a time, they just disappear after you play them a few times. It would give it that real AEW feel as if Tony Khan was running your game.


This mf’er is a real life Andy throwing his old toys to the side every time a new one jumps out at him.

Dude fucking sucks.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

bdon said:


> This mf’er is a real life Andy throwing his old toys to the side every time a new one jumps out at him.
> 
> Dude fucking sucks.


We already have a cowboy gimmick, when's Buzz gonna be All Elite?


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

thisissting said:


> Iv a degree in IT and computer programming and worked in IT 25 years so actually I'm, way more qualified than Kenny Olivier is who is just a nerdy gamer lol.


and yet you still have 0 clue about game development


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

MrMeeseeks said:


> and yet you still have 0 clue about game development


You clueless idiots will still be blindly backing up omega the clown next year when the game still hasn't delivered or it was awful like their management game they released. This game development has been a disaster so far face facts. Seemingly Kenny has been pissing off the developers with his clueless hands on approach. Now they have a video game cover with guy on who may not ever wrestle for them again.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

MrMeeseeks said:


> and yet you still have 0 clue about game development


What's your experience with IT and video game development that means you know better?


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

thisissting said:


> You clueless idiots will still be blindly backing up omega the clown next year when the game still hasn't delivered or it was awful like their management game they released. This game development has been a disaster so far face facts. Seemingly Kenny has been pissing off the developers with his clueless hands on approach. Now they have a video game cover with guy on who may not ever wrestle for them again.


meh


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1593272824139055104
Uhh the Lights Out Match looks like it's gonna be nuts from this screenshot

One thing that I think is a little odd is that the crowd looks realistic but the wrestlers are cartoony. It kind of gives a glimpse of what the game might look like had they targeted a more WWE 2K look


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

Geeee said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1593272824139055104
> Uhh the Lights Out Match looks like it's gonna be nuts from this screenshot
> 
> One thing that I think is a little odd is that the crowd looks realistic but the wrestlers are cartoony. It kind of gives a glimpse of what the game might look like had they targeted a more WWE 2K look


Holy shit! Blood and thumbtacks in a women's match! Sign me up for this game!

Hopefully the game play is solid, it would be nice to have an alternative to WWE 2K titles.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

I hate cartoony graphics much better with realism.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

thisissting said:


> I hate cartoony graphics much better with realism.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

Geeee said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1593272824139055104
> Uhh the Lights Out Match looks like it's gonna be nuts from this screenshot
> 
> One thing that I think is a little odd is that the crowd looks realistic but the wrestlers are cartoony. It kind of gives a glimpse of what the game might look like had they targeted a more WWE 2K look


I'm liking the way it looks there. Sometimes when a real life 'sport' or such leans in to what a game can provide visually (more of a cartoony look in this case) it can be a good thing.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

This is a much better trailer than that Schiovanni/Britt Brazzers teaser. 

No release date still though.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

zkorejo said:


> This is a much better trailer than that Schiovanni/Britt Brazzers teaser.
> 
> No release date still though.


This looks worse each time I see something new of it. The thumbtacks part with Rosa/Britt was cool, but the gameplay and graphics look awful.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

BLISSED & LYNCHED said:


> This looks worse each time I see something new of it. The thumbtacks part with Rosa/Britt was cool, but the gameplay and graphics look awful.


Yeah well it's not a looker. Hope it's fun to play, that's kind of the thing they are aiming at.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

zkorejo said:


> Yeah well it's not a looker. Hope it's fun to play, that's kind of the thing they are aiming at.


I hope so too, but the game play looks worse than the graphics lol, hope it's not.


----------



## Shaz Cena (9 mo ago)

zkorejo said:


> This is a much better trailer than that Schiovanni/Britt Brazzers teaser.
> 
> No release date still though.


I can't get over how bad MJF looks, His nose is disturbing me.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

It honestly really looks like shit 😂


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

Mr316 said:


> It honestly really looks like shit 😂


Not as bad as the tv show!


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

MJF looks very, very strange.

I hope Punk is still in the game, even if he's removed from the cover in the end.


----------



## NathanMayberry (Oct 11, 2019)

zkorejo said:


> This is a much better trailer than that Schiovanni/Britt Brazzers teaser.
> 
> No release date still though.


This looks like shit…Like a cellphone video game. 

The moves look like they’re from a 90s street fighter game…




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

This does look quite a bit rough. Hopefully it at least sells okay so they can work on a sequel and fix the janky animations and other issues.


----------



## Lenny Leonard (Dec 17, 2016)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/SCJerk/comments/yz8ey1


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

Still can't believe how atrocious the graphics look when you compare it to TNAs game many years ago that was on the ps3 lol. 

Blame Kenny for that thinking people wanted cartooony graphics.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

It seems to me that they are hoping that the ability to do a bunch of crazy shit will cover for the lack of presentation. Hopefully, that turns out to be the case

I think the key to this game's success will be how crazy you can get. Like if they advertise a bunch of weapons but then you are limited in what you can do with them, say if you have a fire extinguisher and a bunch of projectiles but you can't stack tables. That would be frustrating.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

captainzombie said:


> This does look quite a bit rough. Hopefully it at least sells okay so they can work on a sequel and fix the janky animations and other issues.


You hope a lot of people buy a game that looks bad so they’ll one day make a sequel that doesn’t look as bad?

How about they get it right before they take it to market?

(And I just now figured out that’s supposed to be Danielson. Ugh.)


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Didn't Danielson debut with a small ponytail, and has had long hair ever since?

Why has he got some mid-length sweep back? Him and MJF Both look horrendous.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Metal Gear Solid 2 released in 2001.

It had better graphics than this game.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Can't wait for the booker DLC, with some dollar notes and something else. 

Oh and this should be every wrestler's entrance vs the DO.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Geeee said:


>


Another mistake. He is Luigi.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Geeee said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1593272824139055104
> Uhh the Lights Out Match looks like it's gonna be nuts from this screenshot
> 
> One thing that I think is a little odd is that the crowd looks realistic but the wrestlers are cartoony. It kind of gives a glimpse of what the game might look like had they targeted a more WWE 2K look


The developers have read some of the comments and put this in the game, directed at the gamer.


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

The new front cover is a big improvement.

The graphics and gameplay not so much.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Geeee said:


>


Wrestling isn't a cartoon or a joke unless your a fan of the elite.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

DUD said:


> The new front cover is a big improvement.
> 
> The graphics and gameplay not so much.


The game lead and supposed evp runs off the companies biggest star and decides. To put himself as the centrepiece of the game cover. What a fucking douche bag!


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Been confirmed that there won't be a yearly release and that it'll be updated and modernised etc. as time goes by.

That's if it ever fucking releases at all in the first place. Incredible that there's STILL not even a date for it.


----------

